# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Botting Which game made you the most Money a day?

## Leonak

By botting which game made you the most Real life money a day?

----------


## KuRIoS

Diablo 3 in it's prime.. by far

----------


## JD

Yep, Diablo 3 was insane when it was still hyped.

----------


## Augury13

Runescape. Specifically Old School Runescape.. Just if you have the right scripts you can just rake in the money. (:

----------


## Shameless

Guild Wars 2 - First 3 months of release - I made enough to live on for a year.

----------


## artemarkantos

WoW and GW2. Sometimes other f2p games

----------


## bestBotter

For me, it's runescape, always has been, always will be. Yet still I'm making a decent buck from botting.

----------


## daniel.stan9090

Interesting

----------


## pastin

last chaos

----------


## ev0

I feel as though my opinion is bias consider I've only really botted WoW hardcore

----------


## Parog

When PoE was still in Beta on the hardcore temp leagues, 25$ every 2 days minimum from 1 bot. It would be about 2$ now to sell the same things because there's more supply (More players making it to end game consistently) and less players overall. 

Look for new games, there's always ways to make money from new games. Keep a spreadsheet handy and allocate yourself some starting money for the bot + whatever else you may need like a VPN / game account. See how long it takes you to make your money back.  :Smile:  You'll have better answers that way.

----------


## mstrdg

WOW would be ideal.

----------


## Valg

Runescape honestly, if you get up there you can make a lot of ****ing gold + you can run anything on a VPS it's pretty nice.

----------


## Kane49

> Diablo 3 in it's prime.. by far


What was it in the beginning ? like 50$ a mil ? The Money wasnt even funny

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Keep a spreadsheet handy and allocate yourself some starting money for the bot + whatever else you may need like a VPN / game account. See how long it takes you to make your money back.  You'll have better answers that way.


Generally the sort of people asking these questions lack these abilities..

What they're really asking is I'm either tired of.. not good at or have gotten banned too much in WoW..

What else should I try guys ?

----------


## Valmere

> Diablo 3 in it's prime.. by far


Me too. I miss the good old days

----------


## Killalots

Albion Online is going to be the one for me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nndmt7

World of Warcraft ofc  :Smile:

----------


## PinkiPan

Diablo 3 in terms of money per accounts but overall Runescape because i was able to run 20 Rcers back when runecrafting was booming.

D3 - £80 per day over 4 acc's
Runescape - £130-150 per day over 20 acc's


A good one now would be suicide botting on Old School RS. Ban rates are much lower during Friday 5pm- Monday 8pm (63 Hours) so set up 20 accounts

20 x Old School Bond = 56m $70? (unless you have gold)
20x proxies = $50-60
and then what ever requirements you need for the script you are using.

Earnings

since you are only running them on the weekend to avoid bans as much as possible here is the possible earnings.

20x 200k/h = 4m per hour x 63 hours = 252m = $252 per weekend in terms of $1 per 1m bulk selling price
20 x 300k/h = 6m per hour x 63 hours = 378m = $378 per weekend in terms of $1 per 1m bulk selling price
20x 400k/h = 8m per hour x 63 hours = 504m =$504 per weekend in terms of $1 per 1m bulk selling price

Now take away the cost of setup and there is your profit. Its unpredictable though and until you start getting a nice amount of backup gold ect it can be risky even though ban rates are lower on the weekend.


Anyway as somebody else said before you just need excel spreadsheets and research to estimate minimum and maximum profits that can be made doing different things.

----------


## Valg

For starters, this poll is bias in every way shape and form. Ownedcore has a very small percent of users who actually bot Runescape. 

When talking about Runescape, please discontinue the stable version. (RS3) because it has very bad GPH.

When looking at RS07 however, it probably is the best game to get the most money on.
One million gold in RS07 (Which is not very hard to get) is about 1.20 usd to gold sellers.
Compared to WoW, the gold is worth A LOT more.
Runescape 07 cost very little to start up, a bond (which is WoW mems is all you need which is around 2 usd, no expansions, no one time payment.
Additionally, the bot self maintain and you can run them on a VPS so you don't waste your computer's resources.

----------


## warheart209

Made over 50,000 USD in the first 3 months of D3 botting with Immortal Bot it was a small forum with about 200 members during the first day of launch was like the only bot and was low key. after the first month we were all posting pictures on the forum thanking the creator of immortal bot and sending him big donations. I posted a picture of a 2015 ford escape i bought for 26k, others were posting 10k dollars in 100 dollar bills on the ground with an immortal bot ruleS!!! drawing laying near it on the ground and other crazy shit. Man that was crazy first month i made 29k botting 23 copies of d3.

----------


## aiTMaster

> Made over 50,000 USD in the first 3 months of D3 botting with Immortal Bot it was a small forum with about 200 members during the first day of launch was like the only bot and was low key. after the first month we were all posting pictures on the forum thanking the creator of immortal bot and sending him big donations. I posted a picture of a 2015 ford escape i bought for 26k, others were posting 10k dollars in 100 dollar bills on the ground with an immortal bot ruleS!!! drawing laying near it on the ground and other crazy shit. Man that was crazy first month i made 29k botting 23 copies of d3.


Me too.. Like on the first day.. Selling 1m Gold for 15-25€
Farming The Royal Crypts destroying all Vase's

----------


## flyares21

So runescape is the way atm?

----------


## PdRs3N

> For starters, this poll is bias in every way shape and form. Ownedcore has a very small percent of users who actually bot Runescape. 
> 
> When talking about Runescape, please discontinue the stable version. (RS3) because it has very bad GPH.
> 
> When looking at RS07 however, it probably is the best game to get the most money on.
> One million gold in RS07 (Which is not very hard to get) is about 1.20 usd to gold sellers.
> Compared to WoW, the gold is worth A LOT more.
> Runescape 07 cost very little to start up, a bond (which is WoW mems is all you need which is around 2 usd, no expansions, no one time payment.
> Additionally, the bot self maintain and you can run them on a VPS so you don't waste your computer's resources.


Which bot is the best for Runescape atm?

----------


## mpslayer

I made 500$ my first day selling pokemon go. 
I made a lot of money on wow but never that much in one day
Made some money on uo but never really farmed for it.

----------


## nokea

Made close to 10k from D3 on release in the US Botting 12 accounts.
Made easily 9k over 4 years of playing around in wow making Boxing teams for a private arena bot.
Made around 3k from POE in the first year off of "Legacy Items" some of which I still have today (6S/6L Shav x5)
Made close to 2k snipping old RS accounts from forum sites by getting lucky and scoring rare items and JACKED mule bank accounts.
Around 300-500 from Diablo 2 Selling HRs and .08 Items when I was a teen.


My future endeavors where going to lay with PoGo but the market is over saturated and not worth the time and effort currently. 
Been keeping a close eye on Albion Online seeing as it has alot of potential for profit early game (last two alphas made close to 500 selling off IGC)

----------


## fijiwater

d3 no doubt.

Was botting gold early, transferring it to d2jsp forum gold, and selling forum gold for $, easy $500 a day, if anyone knows about jsp, I was getting 60k FG a day every day.

Then AH bots became a thing, I bought 10 more copies,gold started flowing out my ass like no other, sold so much gold on RMAH my paypal got locked LMFAO.

I paid off college debt with a video game and still had a ****load leftover that went to paying off my car.




> For starters, this poll is bias in every way shape and form. Ownedcore has a very small percent of users who actually bot Runescape. 
> 
> When talking about Runescape, please discontinue the stable version. (RS3) because it has very bad GPH.
> 
> When looking at RS07 however, it probably is the best game to get the most money on.
> One million gold in RS07 (Which is not very hard to get) is about 1.20 usd to gold sellers.
> Compared to WoW, the gold is worth A LOT more.
> Runescape 07 cost very little to start up, a bond (which is WoW mems is all you need which is around 2 usd, no expansions, no one time payment.
> Additionally, the bot self maintain and you can run them on a VPS so you don't waste your computer's resources.



Good luck, to turn a good profit you need about 30 bots, not to mention you have to code your own bot with your own antiban or you will get banned in a week tops.

----------

